# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 5:00 July 21st



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

Lube that chain and adjust that hub for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, July 21st. The weather is warming up, so we're switching to evening rides for the summer. Meet up @~5:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2018)

Who's rollin' with us tomorrow night??


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 20, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2018)

Cool! I have to work, but I'll be at the park by 5:45 -6:00. A couple locals that recently heard about our group may join us even though they don't have vintage bikes...yet. I bet after seeing some cool old bikes they'll want one soon. See you there!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2018)

80s bmx cruiser for me this time.its hot and they are way lighter.ive got two if mrs bird is down to ride.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 20, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have other plans...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I'll try to make it.





fordmike65 said:


> Cool! I have to work, but I'll be at the park by 5:45 -6:00. A couple locals that recently heard about our group may join us even though they don't have vintage bikes...yet. I bet after seeing some cool old bikes they'll want one soon. See you there!



Marty is going to pick me and a bike up pretty soon; let's Ride!



I love this pic.
I want to hear what Both of them are saying.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2018)

Well first the model T meet in LB then vintage Surfboard meet in HB then vintage Minibike meet in Norwalk with lots of stops in inbetween, If I sit down when I get home I might not get up and still have a bike to work on so don’t think I’m gonna make you guys have fun!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for the visit and the generosity, you all are too much. Hope you all enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Always Fun.


Schwinn499 said:


> Thanks for the visit



Great to have the best Server in the Business.
Thanks Marty for the Drive @cyclingday 
11 total bikes and riders.
2 Twinbars by Hawthorne:eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2018)

As the late great Bob Hope used to say,











Thanks, for the memories!

And, another Foothill Flyers, Mid Summer Night Ride, is in the bag.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Marty is going to pick me and a bike up pretty soon; let's Ride!
> 
> I love this pic.
> I want to hear what Both of them are saying.







They’re definitely arguing..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you Foothill Flyers


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 22, 2018)

Great ride .. good times ...


----------



## the2finger (Jul 22, 2018)

I missed another ride?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 22, 2018)

the2finger said:


> I missed another ride?



Your Avatar could be the reason!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 22, 2018)

the2finger said:


> I missed another ride?



Every 3rd Saturday of the month...as usual


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> As the late great Bob Hope used to say,View attachment 841939
> 
> View attachment 841938
> 
> ...




Good to see my old Arrow is getting some miles! @Velocipedist Co. V/r Shawn


----------

